# Veterans ID Card from the VA



## rockportfulton

don't know how they will get the photo if there's to be one on the card - -

just got this update today:

*VA To Issue Photo ID Cards To Veterans Starting In November*

The Department of Veterans Affairs will issue photo IDs to any honorably discharged veteran beginning next month.

The VA identification card will make it easier for veterans to show proof of service for discounts at private restaurants and businesses. There will be no fee to veterans.

The card is different from a Veteran Health Identification card or a DoD Uniformed Services or retiree ID Card.

VA identification cards can't be used as proof of eligibility for
federal benefits and doesn't grant access to military installations.

Veterans will be able to apply for the card through the VA's website.


----------



## 1528mac

Sounds good, except I'm a lot older, but aren't we all. Hey, since we're talking about vets...when is Trump going to open the PX and commissary to us. Sounds like he could do that with an executive order.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


----------



## notthatdeep

1528mac said:


> Sounds good, except I'm a lot older, but aren't we all. Hey, since we're talking about vets...when is Trump going to open the PX and commissary to us. Sounds like he could do that with an executive order.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


The online PX opens to verified vets on this Veterans Day, November 11. click link http://www.shopmyexchange.com/veterans


----------



## TheKodiak

1528mac said:


> Sounds good, except I'm a lot older, but aren't we all. Hey, since we're talking about vets...when is Trump going to open the PX and commissary to us. Sounds like he could do that with an executive order.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G530AZ using Tapatalk


Which Vets are not able to access the PX/Commissary, Vets without VA?


----------



## notthatdeep

TheKodiak said:


> Which Vets are not able to access the PX/Commissary, Vets without VA?


I think I read that it is only honorable discharged vets but may be wrong since i don't remember the source. The main requirement is to get your status verified. This link tells you how: http://www.shopmyexchange.com/veterans

i have been using it for a few weeks as a beta user and it seems like a good resource, good prices and tax free.


----------



## Gcp1185

I didn't know about this. Thank you for posting it.


----------



## TheKodiak

notthatdeep said:


> I think I read that it is only honorable discharged vets but may be wrong since i don't remember the source. The main requirement is to get your status verified. This link tells you how: http://www.shopmyexchange.com/veterans
> 
> i have been using it for a few weeks as a beta user and it seems like a good resource, good prices and tax free.


Ohhhh. My fault, the online exchange. Ok, I miss understood. I though we were talking about actually visiting the PX/NX/BX. I havn't tried ordering online yet. We usually (rare occasions) take the ninety minute drive to the NX, but in the end, we break even when ordering from Prime. Now the Star card is something I miss, you just can't beat the interest rate.


----------



## texacajun

I couldn't find where to apply on the VA Website. In fact it took me straight the VHIC. I've always wanted some sort of ID to prove my service to receive discounts other than "Veteran" being written on my CHL.

I'll keep looking, but I couldn't find where to apply for it.


----------



## TheKodiak

texacajun said:


> I couldn't find where to apply on the VA Website. In fact it took me straight the VHIC. I've always wanted some sort of ID to prove my service to receive discounts other than "Veteran" being written on my CHL.
> 
> I'll keep looking, but I couldn't find where to apply for it.


Are you currently registered with the VA, or have a VA ID card? Lastly, if you or anyone has a service connected disability rating of 100%, you qualify for base access. Which includes the MWR, PX/NX/BX, and the commissary.


----------



## jebber

Just in case someone doesn't know - you can get 'Veteran' on your drivers license & chl. Copy of your DD214 is needed.

Had it for years, never looked/for asked for discounts. Nov. 10 I was in Academy buying some ammo & stuff - sign says discount for military/veteran. Showed my DL and got the discount.
Got home and proudly told the wife I got a discount at Academy today.
"Senior discount?"

took the wind right out of my sails....


----------



## Hooked

After reading this when the OP first posted I went to the VA website to register. I guess my records are destroyed or someone didn't bother to search far enough but they eventually had me send them a photo copy of my DD214. What I found interesting is they wanted copy 4 as it apparently has some info which is not on copy 1 (although I couldn't find a difference...lol). Just received notification a couple days ago that I have been verified.


----------



## Hooked

Has anyone successfully applied for and received the new veteran ID card? Searched the VA website but only find old notices like the original OP posted. No links to apply for the card.


----------



## TheKodiak

Hooked said:


> Has anyone successfully applied for and received the new veteran ID card? Searched the VA website but only find old notices like the original OP posted. No links to apply for the card.


Is it something like this?


----------



## djwag94

Hooked said:


> Has anyone successfully applied for and received the new veteran ID card? Searched the VA website but only find old notices like the original OP posted. No links to apply for the card.


^
I have not applied but the link below should be the correct one. Make sure you know exact info from your DD214 or your info will not be located.

sign in or register

http://www.vets.gov/?next=/veteran-id-card/

Here's a good article,

http://themilitarywallet.com/veterans-id-card/

ID.me offers various discounts for active duty, retirees & veterans etc
http://shop.id.me/military

Semper Fi


----------

